# Bonzi Wells: Free Agent



## Peja Vu

The Kings may be out of the playoffs, but owners are back in activist mode 



> "They can re-sign me if they want to," Wells said after scoring 17 points. "It's up to them."
> 
> By "them," Wells meant the Maloofs - and he was correct as to where the power lies. Earlier in this series, Joe and Gavin approached Wells' agent and told him of their ardent desire to sign Wells to a new contract this summer after he becomes a free agent.
> 
> It was another in a recent series of examples that suggest the Maloofs have reclaimed their place as one of the more involved ownership groups in the NBA.
> 
> Both Joe and Gavin departed by jet for Las Vegas immediately after Friday's game and were unavailable by cell phone. But their actions of late suggest they'll be heavily involved in this off-season.


Wells says ball in Kings' court 



> Bonzi Wells, who most would agree was the top player in this series, is not sure where he'll be next season, though he greatly favors a return to the Kings.
> 
> "Like I told them when I got here, I don't want to move anymore," said Wells after he scored 17 points and grabbed 11 rebounds in Friday night's 105-83 series-ending loss to the Spurs
> 
> "If I am not here next year it's totally up to them. I want to be here, I want to do everything it takes to be a King for the rest of my career but if they want to go in a different direction I understand."
> 
> Kings coach Rick Adelman, who isn't even sure if he'll be back, would like to see Wells stay and continue to excel.
> 
> "Obviously, the way he's played, he's definitely changed a mind-set. If there was a mind-set someplace else, he's changed it," Adelman said. "It's a good balance with him and Ron (Artest) and Kevin (Martin). I like the mix of this team. But free agency is such a crapshoot because there's so many people involved - his agent, ownership, other teams. I certainly appreciate everything he's done (this season), and I think it's a very workable situation."
> 
> Earlier in the week, Wells said it was important that he play for a title-contender.
> 
> "The only thing you can worry about is winning championships, because that's what you are going to be remembered by," he said.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

As long as he's reasonable...


----------



## Floods

People want to make him sound like the second coming of Jerome James with that great playoff performance. But they forget that James sucked during the regular season, Bonzi was damn good during the regular season and exceptional during the playoffs. Bring him back.


----------



## Peja Vu

> *Wells on his status* - Wells said he will not return to his native Indiana, where he runs camps and clinics, until June at the earliest. His kids are in school, and he'd like to stick around long term, all things considered.
> 
> "It's a business, and I can't take it personally (if he is not re-signed or is traded)," Wells said. "I've been part of trades before, but I've told (management and ownership) that I don't want to go anywhere. I'm very happy here. I love the community, I love the city and I love the fans.
> 
> "They can sign me if they want to."


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/14252727p-15068779c.html


----------



## Peja Vu

He's fine, thanks, and better come July 



> William Phillips, the agent for July 1 free-agent-to-be Bonzi Wells, is being recognized by quite a few more people these days.
> 
> Wells had a sparkling first-round playoff series while leading the Kings, and during an offseason in which there are not many talented shooting guards, Bonzi likely will get more than the $8 million he received this season.
> 
> Phillips noticed his tickets at Arco Arena got considerably better during the playoffs while Bonzi was abusing one of the league's best defenders in San Antonio's Bruce Bowen.
> 
> "Hey, I was on the floor and not up in the stands," Phillips said. "But there are a whole lot more people recently interested in how I'm doing than in the past. A couple of those people (work with teams) under the salary cap and need a two-guard. Some of those other people are with teams who need a two-guard and have pieces that could be used to acquire other pieces.
> 
> "But all of those people have called to see how I'm doing because you can't talk about free agents until July 1."


----------



## Peja Vu

The relationship between Bonzi Wells and new coach Eric Musselman could only help the chances of re-signing the veteran guard. 



> And while Musselman has yet to meet any of his players, it appears his relationship with free-agent-to-be Bonzi Wells can't hurt the Kings' chances of holding onto the shooting guard.
> 
> While Wells' Memphis stay ended in 2005 with a one-game playoff suspension issued by coach Mike Fratello, Musselman said he and Wells had a solid relationship. What's more, Musselman's father, the late Bill Musselman, was an assistant coach in Portland during Wells' Trail Blazers days.
> 
> "In the summers, my dad would fly from his home in Florida to work Bonzi out in (Wells' hometown of) Muncie, Indiana, in his high school gym," Musselman said. "Because he knows my family, I feel like there's a solid bond there. There's a lot of talent in Bonzi Wells. There's no question about it."


----------



## Peja Vu

Dumars may make a run at former Pistons draft pick Bonzi Wells, who was traded before he ever played a game for Detroit. 



> Wells, a 6-foot-5 unrestricted free agent who played for the Sacramento Kings last season, averaged 23.2 points and 12 rebounds per game while shooting 60.9 percent from the field in the Kings' first-round playoff series against San Antonio.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

Between Tayshaun's extension kicking in, a Billups extention coming up, and Big Ben being a FA, I really have no idea where all this Bonzi to Detroit stuff is coming from. They can't flat out sign him. They could do a sign-and-trade, but they have nothing that we would want that they would be willing to trade. Plus, if they did get him, they would reunite him and 'Sheed. And Bonzi probably wants to start. 

It makes no sense.


----------



## Floods

Yeah, Bonzi to Detroit is wacky. Besides Sacramento i think he might go to Orlando. Maybe Minnesota. Who knows. I hope he stays with the Kings though.


----------



## Peja Vu

For those of you who said yes bring him back, how many years?


----------



## HKF

I don't think they will bring him back, because they will go to work with Francisco, Martin, Monia behind Artest. 

If they do bring him back, nothing more than 3 years.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

3 years sounds good to me too, although I think they will at least try to resign him. But I bet to keep him, 4 years would be needed.


----------



## Peja Vu

Yah, I got a feeling that the years on the contract is going to be a bigger obstacle than the money...


----------



## melo4life

i reckon bonzi will resign and will have a pretty good season in one of the few next seasons


----------



## melo4life

if he doesnt sign the contract for kings then he will go to minnesota i reckon


----------



## KingByDefault

I see Bonzi getting a 5 year deal. With the Kings.


----------



## Floods

4 years at maybe 6.5, 7 mil


----------



## JMES HOME

Artestify! said:


> For those of you who said yes bring him back, how many years?


i saw 2 years...


----------



## c_dog

we can pay him big shorterm or lock him up cheap for short term. probably 9-11mil depending on the market for 2 years, or around 7 mil for 4 years.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Bonzi Wells (unrestricted) – Word is Bonzi will not be back with the Kings, its commonly believed he’ll land with the Pistons or the Pacers, both teams have hinted at an interest in Bonzi. It is possible Bonzi is signed and traded by the Kings, but an informed source says that’s unlikely.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_17765.shtml


----------



## KingByDefault

So Bonzi is going to sign for the MLE!


No I don't think so. If Bonzi goes its because the Kings want to go forward with Kevin I guess, but Bonzi will be back.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

I have had somewhat of a change of heart on this. I like Bonzi, and I would still be ok with us resigning him for like $8 mill/3 years, or something, but he will want more years, so I have decided I will be equally satisfied with a s&t. Bonzi is never going to play as well as he did in the playoffs ever agin, most likely. Now if we let more talent walk for nothing like with Mobley, I will be infuriated (again). 



> Bonzi Wells (unrestricted) – Word is Bonzi will not be back with the Kings, its commonly believed he’ll land with the Pistons or the Pacers, both teams have hinted at an interest in Bonzi. It is possible Bonzi is signed and traded by the Kings, but an informed source says that’s unlikely.


Now this I don't understand. Both Detroit and Indy are far over the cap (I believe) and Bonzi is gonna get more than the MLE, so how are they supposed to get him short of a s&t?


----------



## KingByDefault

If Bonzi walks for nothing then that's way worse than Cat walking for free. Bonzi Wells is perfect for this team. He may not put up the numbers he did in the playoffs but his effect goes way beyond stats. 

If a great S&T comes along then I wouldn't be totally unhappy but I will be pissed if he walks.


----------



## Peja Vu

> *Bonzi Wells, free agent*
> The fact that starting at 12:01 a.m. July 1 free agent Wells can opt to listen to any team and decide to sign a new contract for whatever he can get is precisely why conversations suggesting a trade for a re-signed Wells, Brad Miller and Kenny Thomas for Minnesota's Kevin Garnett are more comedic than anything.
> 
> And word to KHTK's Grant Napear regarding Wells' upcoming free agency: If getting as much money as one can on the open market is being greedy, then somebody must have moved the country on me. Who decides what is fair on the open market? Those making the offers and those accepting them.


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/14269580p-15080632c.html


----------



## Peja Vu

How to handle Bonzi? 



> Three days after the draft, the Kings will begin playing "Let's Make a Deal" with Bonzi Wells and his agent, William Phillips.
> 
> Wells, who will be 30 on Sept. 20, officially becomes a free agent at 12:01 a.m. Eastern time Saturday, and many observers believe he will be the top shooting guard available on the free-agent market. Phillips will have statistical support and the recent memory of Wells' superlative playoff series against San Antonio.
> 
> Wells, who averaged 13.6 points, 7.7 rebounds and 32.4 minutes in 52 games during the regular season, was a man among children during the six-game series against the Spurs. He averaged 23.2 points and a playoff-leading 12.0 rebounds per game, and his field-goal percentage of 60.9 percent was second only to Miami's Shaquille O'Neal, who shot 61.2 percent during the postseason.
> 
> Phillips, who says he expects to receive offers from other teams, will have data showing his guy belongs in the top seven or eight shooting guards, especially on a per-48-minute basis. The Kings will point to Wells' missing 30 games last season.
> 
> Phillips will say, Of those guys who played all those regular-season games, who showed up with the season on the line?
> 
> That's negotiating. And when it's time to make a decision, the team that shows the biggest and longest financial commitment to Wells likely will get his name on the dotted line.
> 
> As Wells' parent squad, the Kings can offer a sixth year and 10.5 percent annual increases. Other squads can offer a maximum five-year deal and 8 percent increases.


----------



## Pain5155

K-Marts the future.


----------



## KingByDefault

But is the future now?????????


----------



## Roscoe Sheed

I'm a Pistons fan and have mixed emotions about Bonzi, as Kings fans should as well. Bonzi is a fabulous player when is focused. However, after watching him play for the Blazers and Grizzlies, his focus tends to wander. Remember, last year was a contract year for Bonzi, so that made him more focused than normal.

Just one thought because Ben Wallace seems slightly disenchanted. Would you guys favor a sign-and-trade- Ben Wallace for Bonzi?


----------



## GNG

It seems that he's not going to find a role with either Indiana or Detroit that will give him the playing time he craves like the role he had this past year in Sacramento. Also, neither Indiana or Detroit can pay him more than the MLE.

However, I think it'd be best for the Kings to go ahead and give Martin the starting job. There's no sense giving Wells a $7 million/year contract when you have a talent like Martin on the bench making jack squat and guys like Francisco Garcia behind him also making squat.

Just seems fiscally irresponsible to me.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

Kings Pick Douby, Bonzi Gone? 

The Bee is acting like Bonzi is a goner for sure, and that's why Douby was picked. First, I see Douby as a scoring backup point like B-Jax used to be for us, not a wing, and second, I think he was the pick because we lacked shooting, not to fill the potential scoring void Bonzi would leave, but this is the first news we have heard on Bonzi for awhile.

I really just hope we can get something in a sign and trade at this point. A pick or prospect and expiring contracts to add to the $11 mill expiring we have already, hopefully to trade at the deadine. We cannot afford to get nothing again.


----------



## Peja Vu

I'm not sure why they (the Bee) would tie the two things together. Nothing in Petrie's press conference pointed to the Kings giving up signing/signing and trading Bonzi.


----------



## Peja Vu

ESPN Insider: Free agent roundup 



> *5. Bonzi Wells, Kings*
> In a market short on two guards, especially two guards who can score, Wells is a hotter commodity than his résumé and his reputation might warrant. The general feeling around the league is that no one will step up with an immediate offer to Wells worth more than the mid-level exception, unless they can interest the Kings in a sign-and-trade that bumps Bonzi into the $6-7 million starting salary range.


----------



## Peja Vu

Pistons may target Wells
June 30
Detroit News (scroll down): "Bonzi Wells, a former Pistons draft pick who was arguably the Kings' best postseason player last season, appears to be the primary candidate... 

Anthony, Nene top priorities
June 30
Rocky Mountain News: "Among outside free agents, Karl doesn't deny the Nuggets will look at Sacramento Kings guard Bonzi Wells. Other guards the Nuggets might eye are Ronald Murray of the Cleveland Cavaliers, Matt Harpring of the Utah Jazz, Fred Jones (restricted) of the Indiana Pacers and Sam Cassell of the Los Angeles Clippers."


----------



## Peja Vu

Douby arrives as Wells enters free agency 



> Whether Bonzi Wells is part of that training camp remains to be seen. The 6-foot-5 "power two-guard," as Petrie recently called Wells, officially entered the free-agent market as of 12:01 a.m. Eastern time today, when negotiations could begin. Players cannot be signed until July 12.
> 
> His Detroit-based agent, William Phillips, flew in to visit Wells in Sacramento on Thursday and left Friday afternoon.
> 
> "It was a very good visit," Phillips said. "We're looking forward to seeing what e-mails, faxes and calls we get at 12:01. (We're) very optimistic."
> 
> With Wells about to turn 30 on Sept. 20, he seeks the security of a five- or six-year deal, according to Phillips. The Kings are the only team able to offer six years, along with 10.5 percent annual increases. Other teams can offer five years and 8 percent increases.
> 
> While Phillips would not comment on any desired salary range, the latest applicable precedent was set by former Kings shooting guard Cuttino Mobley, who left Sacramento for a $42 million, five-year contract with the Clippers last offseason. Mobley, though, was seen as the fourth-best free-agent shooting guard available at the time.
> 
> This offseason, Wells is the top shooting guard in a weak free-agent market. In Phillips' mind, re-signing Wells should be a priority for the Kings if they have true championship aspirations.
> 
> "Since 1980, no team has won a title that has had seven or eight guys that they could say should go out and start for them," he said. "So at the end of the day, if you're talking about winning a championship, you've got to go out and make sure that you have those guys. Bottom line. ... So then the determination is, What exactly are you trying to do? Are you trying to win a championship, or are you just trying to be good?"
> 
> Reportedly, Wells' early suitors are Detroit and Denver. The Pistons offer a viable chance for a championship and a reunion with former Portland teammate Rasheed Wallace, but it likely would be only for the midlevel exception (approximately $5 million).
> 
> The Nuggets can offer reunions with former Portland staffers Mark Warkentien (director of player of personnel) and Tim Grgurich (assistant coach), but their interest may only be mild. Atlanta, Charlotte and Chicago have the most money to spend on free agents.
> 
> A league source said the Kings "will make a run at him, but they're not going to break the bank."
> 
> Said Phillips: "At the end of the day, we're going to look at everybody."


----------



## Peja Vu

Ailene Voisin: Bonzi deserves a new contract 



> The problem is that there is only one ball, and that too often last season, the post-oriented Kings appeared to favor only one speed. In other words, you could look around Arco Arena, gaze downward, glance upward and probably miss neither a pass nor a shot.
> 
> Soap operas develop faster.
> 
> Yet before the Kings and their new coach can take their next step -- and the offseason plan is to implement a system that forces a brisker, livelier pace -- it is imperative to re-sign Bonzi Wells, the free agent who matters, who certainly mattered most during the playoffs. The Kings' options are both numerous and nonexistent.
> 
> They can sign him and trade him. They can sign him and keep him. They can sign him and decide, as Rick Adelman did for a while last season, that he is more effective as a backup to the fleet Kevin Martin. But they can't lose him without receiving something in return.
> 
> No, as the opening weekend of NBA free agency officially begins, Geoff Petrie should be standing at Bonzi's front door with a dozen roses and a bottle of his best chardonnay. He should have his lines rehearsed, his offer in hand, his pen in place. He should be ready to beg and borrow, and outbid the Denver Nuggets, Detroit Pistons or any other potential suitors.
> 
> And if this sounds like one of the more incongruous scenes in recent NBA history? A respected executive dropping a knee and romancing one of the more historically troublesome players in recent memory?
> 
> Yes, it's crazy.
> 
> Yes, the league has changed.
> 
> Of equal significance, so has Bonzi. Or for the sake of playing it safe, and mindful of the fact that a few months of good behavior neither erases prior bad acts nor projects future deeds, let's just say that the Bonzi balance sheet these days has more to do with rebounding and low-post scoring than oft-cited off-court issues.
> 
> "Bonzi is the first call we'll make," the tight-lipped Petrie said Friday. "Obviously, he did a lot of good things for us last year. … "
> 
> Months after being banished by Mike Fratello in a Memphis Grizzlies' housecleaning, the 6-foot-5 swingman came to Sacramento with a promise and pretty much kept to it. He arrived in terrific physical condition. He coexisted with teammates, quietly (and temporarily) accepted his role as a backup, and though again on the pudgy side when he returned from his groin injury absence, proceeded to torment the San Antonio Spurs in the playoffs. In the post, on the perimeter, on the boards. Bonzi was the constant, the Spurs' nightly curse, the Kings' most effective player.
> 
> "We had no answer for him," a relieved Spurs coach Gregg Popovich conceded.
> 
> But here's another factor in this Wells equation: If the 2006 postseason hinted at an NBA trend, it is a growing suspicion that every franchise's annual pursuit of the dominant center has been replaced by a desire to amass quickness, length, depth and versatility, mainly because a 34-year-old Shaq is more Clark Kent than Superman. Bigger and slower isn't necessarily more advantageous, not given the league's defensive rules.
> 
> That wasn't Shaq blocking those shots, intimidating underneath, driving the Heat in the clinching title game, but rather, a converted power forward -- Alonzo Mourning -- whose career remains in jeopardy because of a kidney transplant. Gary Payton converted open jumpers and compensated for Jason Williams' defensive deficiencies. Udonis Haslem was the durable, workmanlike power forward. Heck, even Antoine Walker found refuge.
> 
> The new NBA is a numbers game, the new obsession being to accumulate depth and durability, and quickness and athleticism, while scouring the globe for the next Dwyane Wade.
> 
> Suddenly, everyone thinks he has a chance at a championship, with continuity supplanted by an almost frenetic need for change. Exactly how long did it take Popovich to bench his unpolished center (Nazr Mohammed) or dump the lumbering Rasho Nesterovic? How eager is Scott Skiles to move Tyson Chandler?
> 
> Closer to home, with Eric Musselman eager to push the pace, create balance and open up the floor, it figures to be only a matter of time before one of the feuding power forwards -- Kenny Thomas and Shareef Abdur-Rahim -- is swapped. One can only wonder about the future of center Brad Miller, whose high post skills were of diminishing value in the playoffs.
> 
> But there should be no such debate about Bonzi.
> 
> Keep him or trade him.
> 
> But definitely sign him.


----------



## Peja Vu

Peja got 5 years/ 60 million today. I wonder what effect that will have on Bonzi's value. He is one year older than Peja, but if playoff preformance means anything to GM's, Bonzi should be getting a better deal than Peja.


----------



## Peja Vu

Bonzi shops the market: The bidding has started at more than $5 million, and Detroit and Denver reportedly are interested. 



> The bidding for Bonzi Wells has begun.
> 
> Now the wait begins to see if it becomes a bidding war.
> 
> Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie said he made an offer to Wells, the shooting guard who earned $8 million last season.
> 
> *The offer -- which came on the first day in which free-agency negotiation could begin -- is believed to be for more than the midlevel exception of approximately $5 million, though the length of the offer is not known.*
> 
> Wells' agent, William Phillips, did not return numerous calls for comment. Free agents cannot be signed until July 12.
> 
> "I'm not going to get in the specifics of any particular offer at this point, but we did make him a proposal," Petrie said. "I talked to William again today, briefly. It's an ongoing negotiation. That's about where it is."
> 
> The Kings went to great lengths to get their payroll under the luxury tax, finally getting there in February when they traded center Brian Skinner to Portland in the deal that brought center Vitaly Potapenko and swingman Sergei Monia to Sacramento. Should the Kings re-sign Wells, they again would be over the tax.
> 
> While Detroit and Denver reportedly hope to get Wells for the midlevel exception, there are five teams with salary cap room that could offer more. Chief among them is Charlotte, followed by Atlanta, Chicago, New Orleans and Toronto.
> 
> Petrie said Wells has unquestionable value, but it's just a question of how much value.
> 
> "We'll both keep working at it until something gets resolved," Petrie said. "And there's only three things that can happen here. He will sign with us. He will sign with something else. And there's the outside chance down the road that it gets into a sign-and-trade thing, which isn't even in the mix at the moment."
> 
> Of the less mysterious nature Saturday was the official exercise of third-year swingman Kevin Martin's team option for the 2007-08 season, in which he'll make $1.8 million. While it was believed to be official Friday, Martin had not signed the paperwork.
> 
> With roster pieces coming and potentially going, and the team focusing on Wells, Petrie said he would like to add another post player but has not yet determined how to achieve that.
> 
> "I think we want to get a clearer direction on Bonzi's situation in some ways," Petrie said. "We're certainly looking at those possibilities or options that may be out there."
> 
> He looked at those options during Wednesday's draft, exploring trades that could have landed the team a second-round player who fit a need.
> 
> "There's some guys that we liked in that second round," he said. "You're always looking at getting another opportunity or that kind of thing for a player that you like.
> 
> "We had a number of players up there that we would have had an interest in."
> 
> The free-agent market, though, lacks quality big men beyond Detroit center Ben Wallace. And especially if the Kings re-sign Wells, they may be hesitant to spend their midlevel exception as well as a separate exception worth $1.7 million.
> 
> "(Whether or not the Kings use the midlevel) is going to be a function of how things develop," Petrie said. "It's the same situation we've been in. We'd prefer to not be a tax-paying team. But for the right situation, we would be. It's just a function of how the whole thing plays out."


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

Ha, if Peja is worth $12 mill per, then Bonzi should get 17, at the least.

I really hope this doesn't set the market, not only because it would not benefit the Kings, but also because it's false. NO is wildly overpaying for Peja. I don't think i have to go into the reasons why...


----------



## Backpackin

Clearly Bonzi should be resigned. The identity of this team is now the power play of Artest and Wells.


----------



## sac23kings

wow peja got wayyy overpaid lol, glad it wasnt us... bonzi will get like 4/5 years with us at around 8/9 mil a year


----------



## Peja Vu

The Kings are one of six teams to make an offer to Bonzi Wells. 



> By the time the NBA free-agency period ends, Bonzi Wells might be back in a Kings uniform.
> 
> But two days into negotiations, the Kings have plenty of competition for the shooting guard. Wells' agent, William Phillips, said he already has received six offers, including one made by the Kings on Saturday that is believed to be for more than the midlevel exception (approximately $5 million). Phillips has made a counteroffer and is waiting to hear back from Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie.
> 
> While Phillips wouldn't disclose the origins of the other offers, he said his optimism regarding Wells' market appeal has been warranted.
> 
> "There were some teams that called that kind of raised our eyebrows -- one in particular," Phillips said. "There was a very, very good conversation with them."





> Wells, who made $8 million last season, seeks at least a five-year deal, and only the Kings can offer six years. Phillips will not comment on a desired salary range, but it certainly is above the midlevel exception many teams are limited to offering. Denver and Detroit reportedly are pursuing Wells, and both could offer more than the midlevel exception via sign and trade.
> 
> What's more, if the Pistons can't re-sign Wallace, they certainly would have more money to pursue Wells. Charlotte, Atlanta, Chicago, New Orleans and Toronto are the only teams under the estimated $52 million salary cap.
> 
> Phillips said he plans visits to each of the suitors but that Wells, 29, must work around a family obligation next weekend. After the visits, Phillips said, it could become clear which way Wells is headed.
> 
> Petrie wasted no time in his pursuit. Per league rules, contact first could be made at 12:01 a.m. Eastern time on Saturday, with teams unable to sign free agents until July 12. And while Petrie told The Bee two years ago that he often waited until the morning to place calls, saying "the days of the midnight raids are long gone," Phillips' phone rang at 12:01 on Saturday.


----------



## Peja Vu

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/14274591p-15084382c.html



> The free-agent shooting guard continues to mull over the six offers put forth, though his agent, William Phillips, declined to discuss any progress in the process.
> 
> Phillips said on Sunday that he had issued a counteroffer to the Kings, whose original offer was for more than the midlevel exception (approximately $5 million). Reportedly, Denver, Detroit and Indiana are among the teams pursuing Wells. While Denver and Indiana are limited to offering the midlevel exception, the apparent departure of free-agent center Ben Wallace from Detroit means the Pistons will have the flexibility to offer more.
> 
> Reached Monday night, Phillips declined to comment on the implications of Wallace's exit from Detroit.


----------



## Peja Vu

So is Indy out of it with the trade for Daniels?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

I had the same thought, but Daniels can play a couple positions, and so can Bonzi. Maybe the chances are weakened, but they are probably not out if the running. If it comes down to a sign and trade, Indy doesn't really have anything to offer anyways (that they would trade).


----------



## Peja Vu

> FREE-AGENT UPDATE: A source said Sacramento has offered Kings free-agent guard Bonzi Wells a five-year contract worth about $36 million, but Wells, who made $8 million last season, wants more. The Nuggets are interested in Wells but can't offer more than a five-year, $30 million deal.


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4827846,00.html


----------



## Peja Vu

> *Waiting Wells* -- All indications are that free-agent shooting guard Bonzi Wells is waiting for his price tag to increase.
> 
> His offer from the Kings, reportedly, is for $36 million over five years, and his agent, William Phillips, has said more than six teams put offers on the table. According to reports, Denver, Detroit and Indiana have interest. The question is if any team beside the Kings has offered more than the midlevel exception (approximately $5 million).
> 
> Phillips was on hand at summer league but declined comment. He spent much of his evening sitting in the vicinity of executives from Toronto -- one of the few teams with salary cap room to spare -- and spoke briefly with Miami Heat vice president of player personnel Chet Kammerer.


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/14276163p-15085604c.html


----------



## travel_monkeys

Beware! Bonzi wells is a decent player who suddenly became a world-beater in the playoffs right before his contract was up! Why don't Kings fans realize they won't be getting the Bonzi Wells who showed up in the playoffs. He was playing for a new deal.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

travel_monkeys said:


> Beware! Bonzi wells is a decent player who suddenly became a world-beater in the playoffs right before his contract was up! Why don't Kings fans realize they won't be getting the Bonzi Wells who showed up in the playoffs. He was playing for a new deal.


Wow, what a wonderfully unique and original perspective!! You're right, i think we would be better off letting the guy who was our best player for much of last season and the playoff walk for nothng, it's now obvious that's where the smart money is. 

A five star post.


----------



## travel_monkeys

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Wow, what a wonderfully unique and original perspective!! You're right, i think we would be better off letting the guy who was our best player for much of last season and the playoff walk for nothng, it's now obvious that's where the smart money is.
> 
> A five star post.


That was a pretty rude response. I'm sorry if you're carrying around that much anger for whatever reason, but while you're here try putting a lid on the childish rudeness and stick to talking basketball.
As for Bonzi, letting him "walk for nothing" isn't really an issue anymore. They can't let him walk for "something". The Kings can't trade him because he has no contract. Their only options are to pay him an obscene amount of money or to let him go. Kevin Martin is better than him in the longrun anyway. And, like I said, Bonzi Wells is not the player he was last year, when, as you say he was very solid. Look at his career. He only plays that well in the last year of a contract. The Kings would be foolish to not see that.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

travel_monkeys said:


> Why don't Kings fans realize...


This generalization right here is the reason for my response. Look at the poll, not everyone wants him back, and personally I want him signed and traded, because I think you are right, he will never play again, but to say he was "only playing for a contract" insinuates that he is lazy or doesn't really care. When you come in and bag on a teams' players and fanbase on their own board, what do you expect? 

That, plus everything you said has been belabored, yet you treated it like your intellecual property.


----------



## KingByDefault

Rumor is spreading that Bonzi is going to Indy for Jeff Foster and filler.


----------



## absolutebest

KingByDefault said:


> Rumor is spreading that Bonzi is going to Indy for Jeff Foster and filler.


Real GM Link 

Sarunas Jasikevicius would also be included. I wouldn't call him filler by any means.


----------



## Sacramental

indy is denying all those rumors.


----------



## HKF

It would be a strange deal for Indiana, that's for sure. They still have a roster that is very guard heavy.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

Sacramental said:


> indy is denying all those rumors.


Really? I don't know why, they seem to make out in this trade to me... We should be denying it. 

I don't consider this value for Bonzi, but I wouldn't be surprised if it went down this way. Sarunas and Foster are a lot better than nothing, and to equal there contracts, Indy is going to have to pay Bonzi $9,225,000 just in his first season, and I'm not willing to go that high for him. 

All that said, I like Foster and Sarunas. Petrie said he will go after more shooting this offseason, and our best teams were loaded with shooters (Bibby, Peja, Bobby, Hedo, D. Jones, J. Jackson). Foster may not be the shotblocker we covet, but he is a defensive oriented big and rebounding machine that Muss would probably love. 

Any possibility there could be picks included to make this seem a little more even?


----------



## absolutebest

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Really? I don't know why, they seem to make out in this trade to me... We should be denying it.
> 
> I don't consider this value for Bonzi, but I wouldn't be surprised if it went down this way. Sarunas and Foster are a lot better than nothing, and to equal there contracts, Indy is going to have to pay Bonzi $9,225,000 just in his first season, and I'm not willing to go that high for him.
> 
> All that said, I like Foster and Sarunas. Petrie said he will go after more shooting this offseason, and our best teams were loaded with shooters (Bibby, Peja, Bobby, Hedo, D. Jones, J. Jackson). Foster may not be the shotblocker we covet, but he is a defensive oriented big and rebounding machine that Muss would probably love.
> 
> Any possibility there could be picks included to make this seem a little more even?


I've looked all over the Internet at Pacers stuff today and haven't seen the Pacers deny this. However, we have been hesitant to move Foster in the past, so it could be true. Also, his contract could start at around $7.5 million. Contracts just have to match within 20% now.


----------



## Legend_33

Eww not Jasykcvuices!! I HATE this deal, I don't wanna lose Bonzi for that eurotrash. I love Foster's game though, dude's a beast. But I don't want us to have anything to do with Jas.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

absolutebest said:


> I've looked all over the Internet at Pacers stuff today and haven't seen the Pacers deny this. However, we have been hesitant to move Foster in the past, so it could be true. Also, his contract could start at around $7.5 million. Contracts just have to match within 20% now.


I was under the mistaken impression that Foster had fallen a bit out of favor in Indy. I looked at his minutes and I now see that they are very similar to previous seasons. And you're quite right about that 20% rule, I didn't think of that. 

The only place I saw anyone say the Pacers were denying this trade was over at RealGM, where they are talking about some supposed 6 team deal to go down tommorow that was confirmed on KHTK 1140, the Kings flagship station. And they are saying that some local writer in Indy quoted Larry Bird as saying that they are not involved in anything. 

But I only ever saw Pacer info where it pertained to the Kings.

EDIT: Just realized, wouldn't this leave Indiana with only JO and Harrison as the only bigmen on the entire roster? If this trade is true, either the Kings must be giving back a power player, there are more teams involved, or Walsh and Bird are planning are a follow-up deal or two.


----------



## KingByDefault

Bogus


----------



## pacerfan23

Pacers Official said yesterday there is No truth to the Bonzi for Jeff and Sarunas Rumor.
So did Petrie. 


You can verify this from Sacbee.Com and Indystar.com


----------



## dball

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Wow, what a wonderfully unique and original perspective!! You're right, i think we would be better off letting the guy who was our best player for much of last season and the playoff walk for nothng, it's now obvious that's where the smart money is.
> 
> A five star post.


In letting Bonzi Wells walk, its not like you lose one of your best players to nothing..
You get cap space, and ability to sign a better player to a better deal, which I think the Kings can get. (Both good player and good deal) :banana: 

Nobody is hesitant to play for playoff teams, but I must admit Bonzi did look like a beast during the playoffs and late regular season.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

^Yeah, look at what the Suns did; they dealt Marbury in what looked like a lopsided deal against them, but after dumping his salary, they were substancially under the cap, signed Nash the next offseason, and he gelled their whole team. 

Kings' Salaries 

Without Bonzi for the '07/'08 season, besides Bibby ($13.5 mill) and Miller ($10.5 mill) we have Artest ($7.8 mill) who is a bargain and our franchise player, and Shareef ($5.8 mill) who also has a favorable contract. Corliss, Potapenko, and Hart add up to about $12 mill expiring after this season, and we have around $7 Mill tied up in young players on rookie deals (Martin, Garcia, Douby, Price, Monia, Amundson, future picks, etc.). 

But all this is dependant on us being able to dump Kenny for expiring contracts, which is unlikely. 

That would put us at round $44.5 mill, which could be $10 mill under the cap (it was set at $53.135 mill this year, up $3.635 mill from las season, and it tends to go up a little every year). Lose Shareef, Bibby or Miller for expiring deals, and we could be a max contract under. But I would rather keep them, and either use the lesser cap space (Nash's contract started at between $9-$10 mill, I believe) if we can lose Thomas' contract, or trade the expiring contracts before the deadline this year if Thomas is still around. 

That was quite a tangent to go off one, but basically, we have $12 mill expiring after this year, which is a great asset whether we trade them before the deadline or not, and we need to get rid of Kenny for expiring contacts so badly that it could be worthwhile to give up young players/picks to do it, and if we do that and let Bonzi walk, or sign and trade him for mostly expiring contracts, we could be active in free agency this time next year. 

I'm starting to hope we sign and trade Bonzi for expiring contracts and maybe a young player or draft pick. We will be locked in for the future if we resign him, he will be 30 before next season starts, he's looking for 5-6 years at $9+ mill, and we have Kevin to step right in. Too bad, because I like Bonzi, and he was huge for us.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

Pacers Gain $7.5 Million Dollard Trade Exception 

They could use this to go after Al Harrington, or anyone else, but if they're still interested in Bonzi, they could trade it to us in a s&t, and we wouldn't have to take back much salary.


----------

